# altima flywheel compatibility



## 08altima35v6 (Jun 1, 2015)

Will a 350z / g35 flywheel fit an 08 altima 3.5 and if so what other parts are cross compatible


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

No. Nissan flywheel P/N: 12310-JA10A is compatible with 2007-2014 Altima SE, SR with the VQ35DE engine.


----------



## 08altima35v6 (Jun 1, 2015)

Some say it will but there is no clear answer o


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Something must be different if it has a different part number.


----------

